# Four-Crosser und BMX-Racer



## GT-Oldschool (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo Nord- und Osthessen!

Es wäre für mich mal interessant zu erfahren, wie viele 4-Cross, bzw. BMX-Race-Interessierte in unserem Bereich leben...
Bei Interesse an diesen Sportarten, bitte mal einen Eintrag mit Angabe des Wohnorts. Mal schauen, ob wir in der Region was auf die Beine stellen können, und wenn´s auch nur erstmal eine Übungsstrecke ist...

Cheers

Carsten

@Moderator: Evtl. mal pinnen??


----------



## Testmaen (30. Mai 2008)

Hi,
bin zwar eher der Tourenfahrer, habe aber gerade das Video auf der Startseite vom Dirtmasters in Winterberg gesehen inkl. Aufnahmen vom 4Cross und das hat mich schon irgendwie angesprochen.  Also ein grund-grundsätzliches Interesse ist schon vorhanden. Leute mit Dirtbikes sieht man in der Innenstadt ja recht häufig, ich weiss aber nicht wo deren normales "Revier" ist. 
Grüße, TM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikoar (29. August 2008)

ja ich komm aus Witzenhausen und liiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeebe 4x racing, würde gern ne Strecke bauen;-)


----------



## GT-Oldschool (2. September 2008)

Na, da sind wir ja schon mal 4 die ich kenne... 
Mehr bitte!!


----------



## GT-Oldschool (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo Racer!

Es tut sich was, in Sachen "BMX-Racing" in Nordhessen!
Der RSC-Weimar-Ahnatal hat diesen Sport nun als offizielle Sparte eingerichtet und wir sind mitten in der Planung einer internationalen Wettkampfbahn, nach UCI-Standards.

Dieser Thread ist einer von mehreren, in denen ich zu diesem Thema aktiv war, alle regelmäßig zu pflegen ist zu aufwändig. Deshalb:
Nennt mir bei Interesse Eure Mail-Adresse und Ihr bekommt aktuelle News zu diesem Thema!

Viele Grüße

RIDE ON

Carsten


----------



## BobAndrews (10. Juli 2009)

4X in Nordhessen das wär mal was...
Wäre auch interessiert am Streckenbau zu helfen, komme von hier (30 km nördlich von Kassel) auch günstig und schnell nach Kassel.
PN mit Email ist raus 

Freut mich das hier mal was anläuft


----------



## GT-Oldschool (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder!

Eben gerade war ein Redakteur der HNA bei uns. Mit ihm haben wir Ã¼ber unser Projekt, unsere Motivation, die HintergrÃ¼nde, etc. geredet.
Er wird das ganze nun mit Zeichnungen und Bildern in âFormâ bringen und demnÃ¤chst kommt ein groÃer Artikel in der Zeitung.

Wir haben am kommenden Samstag, dem 31.10.09 um 11.15 Uhr dazu einen Fototermin in Ahnatal!
Treffpunkt: Vor der Sporthalle an der Rasenallee in Ahnatal.

Es wÃ¤re toll, wenn wir mÃ¶glichst viele Leute dazu begrÃ¼Ãen kÃ¶nnten!
Dabei ist es egal, ob es sich um BMX-Racer, Dirt-Fahrer, Downhiller, 4-Crosser, Freerider oder âsonstigeâ Radsportler handelt... 
Wir mÃ¼ssen zeigen, das in unserer Region Radsport-Potential steckt!
Ich bitte Euch um zahlreiches Erscheinen! Bringt Eure Freunde, Eltern, Omas, Opas mit! ;-)
Wer hat, bringt bitte auch sein Fahrrad und seinen Helm und andere SchutzausrÃ¼stung etc. mit!

Jetzt gilt es!
Bis Samstag!

PS: Stand der Dinge ist, das das Projekt mittlerweile durch die AusschÃ¼sse ist und am kommenden Mittwoch durch das Gemeindeparlament beschlossen werden soll.


----------



## BobAndrews (29. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt man vom Bahnhof in Heckershausen zu besagter Turnhalle? Würde mit Bike und alles kommen...


----------



## GT-Oldschool (29. Oktober 2009)

Hallo! 

Super, das Du kommst.
Du fährst einfach den Radweg, die Hauptstraße in Richtung Weimar entlang. An der großen Kreuzung siehst Du schon links die Sportanlage. Also, über die Kreuzung, links hoch entlang des Fußballplatzes, und dann kommt auch schon die Sporthalle. Davor befinden sich Parkplätze, da treffen wir uns.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## BobAndrews (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke!
Kannst du sagen, wie lange das alles ungefähr dauern wird? Muss eine Verbindung zurück suchen....


----------



## GT-Oldschool (30. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind sicher um 12.00 Uhr fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

